# Schnur für Sri Lanka



## benecito (28. Juni 2017)

Moin Moin,

bei mir geht es Anfang Oktober für 2 Wochen nach Sri Lanka.

Ich war nun schon 2 mal dort und das angeln war ganz gut.

Leider habe ich beim letzen mal viele große Fische beim schleppen auf Kunstköder verloren.

Damit das nicht noch einmal passiert habe ich mir eine Penn Slammer 3 9500 gekauft und eine 50 lbs Penn Regiment 2 boat Travel gekauft.

Nun benötige ich eure Tipps für die richtige Schnur zum schleppen auf GT, Kingfish (Seerfish), Tuna, Mahi Mahi etc. mit gewichten von 3-20kg.

Letzes Mal hatte ich eine 0,55 mm Mono auf einer Penn Slammer 760 mit einer 30LBS Rute.

Ich überlege ob ich ein Backing mit geflochtener 0,36mm 0der 0,41 power pro mache, oder nur Mono drauf mache.

Bei der Mono dachte ich an die Berkley Trilene mit 0,75mm und 80LBS.

Bin da aber etwas skeptisch ob die bei den GTs hält, die haben eine Kraft bei einer so geringen Köpergröße, dass es sehr schwierig wird die vom Riff zu halten.

Sollte man lieber an auf eine 0,9mm gehen?



Als Köder werde ich Rapala Magnums XRaps in 15-30 Fuss verwenden.

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.

Grüße aus Hamburg


Bene


----------



## benecito (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Hier ein Video, ich denke es war ein GT ;-) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYFus6lAhv0


----------



## tomsen83 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Ganz ehrlich?  mach dir 15m topshot mit 150lbs fluo und mach den Rest mit 80lbs jerry brown solid voll. Für schleppen nicht ideal aber mehr gibt die 9500er nicht her. Das ganze mit PR-knot und gut. Damit kannst du entsprechend Druck aufbauen und bist nen bissel safe. Dann nen ordentlichen Wirbel mit sprengring und den kukö direkt ran. Bremse zu was die Rute her gibt und feddich.
Die Kombi wird dir beim schleppen sicher den ein oder anderen Aussteiger bescheren, aber du musst halt den Kompromiss zwischen schnurfassung und Stabilität finden...


----------



## eagle-ray (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Eine 0,55 Mono hat eine Tragkraft von 20 kg. Das reicht für das Schleppangeln vollkommen aus (eine gute Bremse vorrausgesetzt). Was du nur vorschalten solltest ist ein 1-2 m langes Fluocarbon-Vorfach in 0,80-0,90.


----------



## benecito (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten von Euch ;-)

@tomsen83: Ja so was in der Art habe ich mir auch gedacht, irgendwo muss man einen Kompromis finden. 


@Wollebre: Mit den Fuss angaben meinte ich die Tauchtiefe der Wobbler.
Die Bremsscheiben sind mit dem blauen Fett eingelassen und das ist glaube ich das selbe das die im Getriebe auch verwenden. Werde deinem Rat folgen und das Teflonfett verwenden.
Die Rolle hat aber eine sehr hohe Bremskraft, zumindest wenn man die Spule per Hand versucht zu drehen. Sonst könnte man die Bremscheiben auch gegen Carbon austauschen.Gespult wurde ich übrigens nicht, da die GT ja eher ins Riff oder andere Sturkuturen gehen. Wegen der Rute ist das so eine Sache, da es in diesem Bereich kaum etwas gibt was man so kompakt mitnehmen kann. Was genau siehst du da also problem? Auswerfene werde ich mit der Kombi auf keinen Fall. Die Schnurr kommt auch nicht beim wickeln an die Rute und das Wickelbild sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Wie bist du mit der Penn Slammmer 3 9500 zurecht gekommen, gab es hier pros und contras? Ich war auch auf den Malediven und hatte dort ganz gut gefangen. Was für Fische gingen bei dir dran und wie schwer waren die?
Anständige Sprengringe, Wirbel und Haken habe ich schon besorgt und die Rapalas Rüste ich auf Einzelhaken von VMC in Größe 40/ und 5/0 um, die haben sich beim letzen mal auch sehr gut bewehrt. Eine Multi hatte ich letzes mal dabei aber damit komme ich nicht so gut zurecht.

@eagle-ray: Die 0,55mm mag ja mit 20kg angegeben sein, aber diesen Angaben Traue ich nie und ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher, damit kein Fisch im schlimmsten Fall mit Wobbler und 30 Meter Schnur durch den indischen Ozean schwimmen muss. Aus dem Grund überlege ich noch, ob ich entweder geflochtene Schnur mit Mono Topp Shot gehe oder nur Mono verwende.


Habt ihr sonst Empfehlungen für Wobbler oder andere Köder?
Einen Gimball wollte ich mir auch noch besorgen, dann kann man etwas mehr Druck aufbauen.


----------



## benecito (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Diesen Mahi Mahi hatte ich auf einem 30lb Setup, nur zieht der nicht ins Riff wie ein GT
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XROjO-_5sNY&t=1s


----------



## ullsok (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Auf wieviel Kg stellst du eigentlich deine Rollenbremse ein?


----------



## benecito (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

auf ca. 1/3 der Schnur Traglast


----------



## eagle-ray (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

_"Aus dem Grund überlege ich noch, ob ich entweder geflochtene Schnur mit Mono Topp Shot gehe oder nur Mono verwende."_

Aufgrund der fehlenden Dehnung ist für das Schleppangeln die Geflochtene ein no go.


----------



## benecito (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Das denke ich nun auch, vor allem ist ein Konten immer eine solbruch stelle. Hatte eben die Trilene Big Game in 0,70mm und in 0,75 mm mit 80lbs gesehen der Preis passt auch und das sollte wohl reichen. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## ullsok (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*



benecito schrieb:


> auf ca. 1/3 der Schnur Traglast



Das ist ja OK #6
In den Videos hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich deine Rute nicht so sehr durchgebogen hat.
Mit 5 Kg kann man normalerweise schon einigen Druck ausüben aber das Boot sollte dabei auch vom Riff wegfahren 
Die Verwendung von so starker Mono (80 - 100 lb) als Hauptschnur oder Top Shot beeinflusst sicherlich das Laufverhalten insbes. bei den kleineren X-Raps (15 + 20). Vielleicht helfen auch 2m Double Line vor dem Wirbel und ein Stahlvorfach #h


----------



## benecito (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Sri Lanka*

Moin

vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass  beide Methoden (Mono oder Braid und Mono) ihre Vorteile haben. 

Ich benutze auch immer ein kurzes Stahlvorfach um Verluste zu minimieren.

Die Bremse stelle ich während des Schleppens auch nicht so fest und reguliere lieber im nachinein.

Die Wobbler werde ich noch mit neuen Haken und Sprenringen versehen 

und auf gute Qualität achten.

Am Wochenende habe ich bereits Verbindungskonten wie den FG geübt, leider ging es nicht so gut aber ich habe noch etwas Zeit. Der doppelte Uni Konten ist deulich einfacher, aber wohl auch nicht so gut wie die anderen.

Hatte mir noch überlegt ein paar Teaser zu kaufen, oder zu basteln.

@Ullsock: Die Rute hat nur 100-180 Gramm Wurfgewicht gehabt und ist mehrteilig, deswegen biegt die sich nicht so durch. Viel mehr Druck wollte ich nicht machen, da die sonst eventuell bricht.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------

